# What Pre and post ride drink ?



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

I think I'm going to need pre and post ride drinks similar to pre and post workout stuff.

What do you guys take? I would also prefer vegan/vegetarian/ NON GMO stuff if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

Beer 🍺


----------



## bbee (Jun 7, 2014)

Scratch Labs then whiskey or beer 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Pre - coffee and water.
Intra - water. 
Post - a fine small batch craft ale or two.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Metamucil


----------



## BobFro (11 mo ago)

Not a lot of effort to mix your own. My fav post ride drink is a blendered (is that a word?) mix of vanilla bean flavored plant based protein powder with water and almond milk with: banana, blueberries, strawberries and an espresso shot. Tastes so good it's easy to grab before the beer(s).


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I only do water for pre, but post big rides I do a couple scoops of MRM Veggie Elite protein powder with a banana, blended with lots of ice. It helps a ton with recovery and not being sore the next day.


----------



## fizzywater (Oct 1, 2005)

Pre: water or nothing 
Post: usually athletic greens followed by protein powder (Levels) mixed in coconut milk with 2 tbs of flax seed and blueberries.
That said, I do intermittent fasting/restricted eating and ride almost always in fasted state, so the post stuff is my first caloric intake of the day.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Pre: Water (or water with Nuun or Fizz tabs for big events)
Post: Chocolate milk


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Pre: coffee and water
During: water
After: beer. Unless i finish before noon, then more coffee and water.

i used to use HEED years ago. Thinking about giving it a try again.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Water , espresso, Liquid IV, Beer


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Well....it depends. Do you run well on heavy fuel? If yes, then water first and some ranch water afterward.

No, you don't? In that case, water first, liquid IV during, something nice like Ka'chava afterward. Fast recovery and overall badassedness, but no buzz.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Simple green and fast orange.


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

PRE: This and water and unobtainium slurry










Riding: Water (sometimes with Skratch in the summer)

POST: Premium Certified Grass Fed Whey Protein Isolate powder in milk or water


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Pre: coffee, protein shake 
Post: Couple cold ones or bourbon, or both


----------



## BFH9 (Oct 22, 2020)

Water before and during. Beer directly after and then either more beer, a gin and tonic, a fine single malt or Irish whiskey and then back to water again until morning coffee time.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Coffee, Tailwind, Beer.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

I usually ride in the evenings spring to fall. Water before during and after. Electrolyte tabs after sometimes. If there’s tons of climbing like 3,000’ vert, I’ll add a banana and split up a protein puck a few hours prior to the ride. Always sleep 7 plus hours is critical too. All my rides are above 6,000’ elevation so they’re all fairly tough.


----------



## lemonadejars (Sep 7, 2021)

Pre: coffee or water
During: water
Post: Coke No Sugar


----------

